# Bluestone over old slab



## artisanstone (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey fellas, I'd like your input on this topic. http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=40129
TIA


----------



## John Corley (May 30, 2008)

You could put Ditra down, or Mercrete Fracture guard, but I would definitely stress to them that they really should pay attention to the expansion joints. An yes no warranty for that bad boy.

How is your stone gonna go down?

Just to point out that Ditra is an un-coupler not an antifracture, technically. But I think in reality you get the same results


----------

